# My haunt 2017



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very nice scenes through that walk through, you have lots of details and creative lighting. The green fire and ice lights look great in the cornfield around the scarecrow. Love the witch at the end, the little girl looks less "fake" with the lighting that you used. (speaking about her after having watched the videos of the prop online prior to Halloween)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

(The first one said "this video is unavailable", but I could view the second one)

I got the shivers watching this. Nice work, like the cornfield a lot


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you pumpkin5 and Hairazor. The second video should be working now.


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah yes, thanks, I can see the first one now. More scares, well done


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite part - the witch saying “Do you have any brothers or sisters?”:jol:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love the attention to detail. That looks like a fun walk through.


----------



## sreynolds (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you goneferal


----------

